# Reverso Classique 23x38



## alphascan_tv (Nov 1, 2012)

Gents, seeking some advice after countless hours of search on the internet.

Has anyone owned or seen a Classique in person? The 23mm diameter by 38mm lug to lug. Is it really that small? I've got a 6.5" flat wrist.

I was toying with the idea of getting a Classique while my Master Geographic is getting serviced (still a few more weeks to go, parts on order 

For reference, my 'ideal' fit is Geographic (38mm diameter, 46mm lug to lug, 9mm thick) It is my everyday watch. I find it extremely comfortable and lightweight to wear.

Any advice would be much appreciated.

Attached reference image of the Classique is off another forum, 6.75" wrist.

Also attached is a wrist shot of my Geographic.









Sent from my ASUS_Z01HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Denizen (Jun 30, 2006)

The Classique would look fine on your wrist. Go for it!


----------



## alphascan_tv (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks for the response Denizen 

I managed to go into an AD and try a few on. The GT size is the perfect for my wrist and taste (my wrist is very flat) 
While I could make the Classique work, the GT was perfect.

I must say that the reverso is one of the most comfortable watches I have ever worn and it feels amazing on the wrist. So much so that once I put my regular watch back on, a circular dial felt 'odd' to wear 



Denizen said:


> The Classique would look fine on your wrist. Go for it!


----------



## Denizen (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks for updating this thread. I'm glad you were able to find a Reverso that suited you.

It's a wonderful watch and there's a reason why JLC has an enduring design with them.


----------



## BBCDoc (Dec 23, 2008)

The master Geographic I used to have also caused mild allergy at the point it rubbed on the back of my hand. 

Since trading for the Reverso, no more issues since the shape no longer brings the crown in contact.

Reverso is an amazing watch, the difficulty is in restraining myself in buying more...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alphascan_tv (Nov 1, 2012)

a picture is worth....


----------



## alphascan_tv (Nov 1, 2012)

Denizen said:


> Thanks for updating this thread. I'm glad you were able to find a Reverso that suited you.
> 
> It's a wonderful watch and there's a reason why JLC has an enduring design with them.


I could not agree more. Honestly I did not think much of the reverso until I saw one in person. And after I tried it on...pure magic.


----------



## Dedalus73 (Jan 9, 2017)

You have to try the Reverso on and decide how it looks on your wrist. I love the Reverso but it seems very small to my eye. The Grand Squadra maybe, but that's just me. Try it on and decide!


----------



## Denizen (Jun 30, 2006)

Dedalus73 said:


> You have to try the Reverso on and decide how it looks on your wrist. I love the Reverso but it seems very small to my eye. The Grand Squadra maybe, but that's just me. Try it on and decide!


Who are you talking to? The OP has already bought and is happy with a Reverso.

And I can't say much about the Squadra suggestion. IMO, it's good that JLC discontinued it.


----------



## alphascan_tv (Nov 1, 2012)

Denizen said:


> Who are you talking to? The OP has already bought and is happy with a Reverso.
> 
> And I can't say much about the Squadra suggestion. IMO, it's good that JLC discontinued it.


Honestly it's something about that 'golden ratio' of the standard reverso that really appealed to me. I've not seen a squadra in person but I'm probably with with Denizen on this one. But again, with all things watches maybe I've not yet 'seen the light'


----------



## Dedalus73 (Jan 9, 2017)

it's a matter of personal taste, hence if you like it on your wrist then that's it  The golden ratio of the reverso is not in dispute, my personal problem is how that golden ratio fits with your wrist


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

It's all about perception of the look you want. I bought my wife a Reverso Classic Medium Small Seconds for Christmas and she loves it! The dimensions are 43mm x 25.5mm. Below is a picture of her Reverso on my flat 6.75" wrist that is no doubt a great fit. However, if I were to order one for myself I would go with a Large Small Seconds with dimensions of 45.5mm x 27.5mm. Just my preference, primarily the additional 2mm in width. Either size though would be correct. My advice would be to try on both the one you are considering and the next size up to see which one you perceive to look best on your wrist.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

I just realized the op bought a GT, having missed it on my Tapatalk app. I think the dimensions of the Classique are 38.5 x 23 mm and the GT 42.5 x 26 mm. That means the op's new Reverso GT would be close to the 43mm x 25.5mm dimensions of my Classic Medium Small Seconds but slightly more squared off.

I have toyed with the idea of acquiring a Reverso for myself and considered a Large Small Seconds, GT, and 1931. Although the Classic Medium Small Seconds fits my wrist just fine and my wife likes it better on my wrist than hers, I prefer a bit larger. As a point of reference my "sweet spot" is a 39mm to 40mm watch. Although my wrist is a flat 6.75" I am 6'2" and 185 lbs. Anyhow, I'm still looking ...


----------



## alphascan_tv (Nov 1, 2012)

Actually my Reverso is 42mm x 26mm.
It's the Duoface Night & Day 272.8.54.
Here is a wrist shot - I have a slightly larger than 6.5in wrist also quite flat. Looks big in pictures but is actually smaller.


5959HH said:


> I just realized the op bought a GT, having missed it on my Tapatalk app. I think the dimensions of the Classique are 38.5 x 23 mm and the GT 42.5 x 26 mm. That means the op's new Reverso GT would be close to the 43mm x 25.5mm dimensions of my Classic Medium Small Seconds but slightly more squared off.
> 
> I have toyed with the idea of acquiring a Reverso for myself and considered a Large Small Seconds, GT, and 1931. Although the Classic Medium Small Seconds fits my wrist just fine and my wife likes it better on my wrist than hers, I prefer a bit larger. As a point of reference my "sweet spot" is a 39mm to 40mm watch. Although my wrist is a flat 6.75" I am 6'2" and 185 lbs. Anyhow, I'm still looking ...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

alphascan_tv said:


> Actually my Reverso is 42mm x 26mm.
> It's the Duoface Night & Day 272.8.54.
> Here is a wrist shot - I have a slightly larger than 6.5in wrist also quite flat. Looks big in pictures but is actually smaller.


That actually appears to be an ideal fit for you. I think it is difficult to compare a round watch with one that is rectangular, but if I had to make an educated guess, I think your Reverso Duoface wears similarly maybe to a 37mm round watch? The Duoface is a big jump up, both in flexibility and price but like having two watches rather than just one. Definitely on my radar but think if I were to go that route I might choose a large Duoface at 47mm x 28mm that might be pushing the envelope with my sparrow wrist and would have to try on the large Duoface to make sure the lugs didn't extend beyond the confines of my wrist bones (radius and ulna) which would be the kiss of death for any watch for me. Anyhow well done with yours!


----------



## alphascan_tv (Nov 1, 2012)

You are spot on. I do feel it wears like a 37mm/38mm round case.
I've got a wrist shot of my 38mm Geographic a few posts up.
I hope you find one that you like! I think the GT (same size as mine) without the duoface might also be an option. I end up wearing the white face most of the time anyway. The other dial is for a second timezone only during travel.


----------

